# Dash light issue, anyone have any ideas .....



## Thunderbox (Aug 29, 2008)

86 5KTQ New issue with the dash lights. after driving for 5-8 minutes the dash lights in the cluster only will blink out when I hit a bump. I replaced all the bulbs in the cluster and checked the connections to the cluster also put in a new combo switch. I think a read about a breaker behind the cluster. Will go after it if someone can verify location or offer up another idea.


----------



## lti_57 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Dash light issue, anyone have any ideas ..... (Thunderbox)*

I dont know of a breaker on the dash But to me it sounds like an open either a ground or the supply voltage coming from the pot you know the one in the lower right you adjust for brightness might be a cold solder joint on it 
good luck


----------



## Thunderbox (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Dash light issue, anyone have any ideas ..... (lti_57)*

I think you may be on to something as I was turning the wheel to adjust the brightness and the lights stayed on for the whole trip home last night. Now where to find the possible break. would it be at the rear of the wheel housing or where it goes in the fuse panel or the back of the cluster itself?


----------



## lti_57 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Dash light issue, anyone have any ideas ..... (Thunderbox)*

been a while since I had my cluster out but I think it you can see where is it soldered on the back of the cluster should be pretty straight forward if you have a soldering iron


----------

